# Anyone here play ONLY games on the DS



## halljames (Feb 7, 2008)

Just wondering.

For a long time now, I have only owned a Nintendo DS.  I have had a PSP and a PS2 and an xbox before, but now, the only games I play are Nintendo DS Games.  I have no real interest in a proper games console as I like to play games when I get the chance, I hate being stuck in one room, with one tv, away from my girl.  

So portable gaming is the only way I play now.  And I like it.

Anyone else?


----------



## TaMs (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't personally like portable gaming. Actually I sold my ds lite and bought ps3 few months ago. I also have psp, but I use it mainly for videos and music.
I kind of feel that i'm wasting time if i'm playing something on a tiny screen. When i could enjoy big screen and "better" games.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 7, 2008)

I used to play almost only DS games.. but last month I bought a Wii..


----------



## halljames (Feb 7, 2008)

TaMs, I have a different outlook to you.  I dont have time to devote to playing on a big screen, but find portable gaming gives me sufficent fix whenever I have an opportunity.

I love playing games, and always will, but my lifestyle does not really allow for siting at home on a big screen telly.  Not so long ago I went round my brothers and he showed me Call Of Duty 4 on the xbox 360.  I thought it looked amazing, so I went home and played through the entire DS version of Call Of Duty and 4 and got just as much pleasure as I did on the xbox360 version.

I must be very strange.....


----------



## rix (Feb 7, 2008)

I was never much into gaming, until a year ago, when I bought ds lites for my sons.
Since then, I've been playing more and more games on the ds, and bought a ds lite myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have a computer, dedicated for gaming, but that's not being used as often as the ds lites.
The game computer is being used for games that are not available on the DS/Wii. 

There is also a Wii in the house, but that's also not being used as much as the ds lites.
The thing is that if someone is watching tv, gaming on the Wii is not possible  :'( 

So what normally happens is that someone is watching tv, and if I want to play a game, I play on the ds lite.
(No Twilight Princess for me.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Syman (Feb 7, 2008)

i only use a ds for games. like others we have a computer and PS2 available, but the ds is so handy just to pick up and play without to much in the way of any planning.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 7, 2008)

I got my DSlite from the money I earned selling my Gamecube! €250 so I went from multiplayer mayhem with friends to handheld gaming while on the move. It was a big change and sometimes I realy mis the times of playing on a console with some friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To bad that xbox360 and PS3 are to expencive for me. Also I do like the games for the 360 but if they make consoles that die so easy I wont buy one... Luckly my brother is going to buy a WII


----------



## noONE (Feb 7, 2008)

I play quite much on my DS, maybe 1-2H a day often ( which mostly is in school where 3 of my friends have a DSlite of their own, so we play 4player games quite much, and it tends to be Jump Ultimate Stars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), sometimes it can go several days without playing tho.
I play some games on my computer, but mostly WC3 with friends.
and i got a Wii to play with my cousins and friends.


----------



## franko (Feb 7, 2008)

I´m pretty much in the same situation as halljames, My xbox is only used for DVD playing with tons of games i will never finish. However my DS goes with me everywhere, so 99% of my videogame playing is on a DS (Basically the only game I play that is not on the DS is Portal)


----------



## Phillyman (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I only play my DS while on the toilet, The PSP just doesn't feel right when pooping


----------



## xJonny (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I play PC games and DS games, not any others frequently.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 7, 2008)

Gone through phases of handheld play only.  Back in the N64 days was a good point of time I did that and off and on in the GC era and even now too to a much lesser degree.  Thanks to box art getting more deceptive, reviewers being bought off(gamespot proven to be 1 of many), and so much hype before truth you can't tell.  When you hit that wall and go...$50 hmm and dunno, I back off and don't risk so much now as it's not worth the turn around losses.  Due to that stuff I went for good stretches on the GBC, GBA, and even the DS where I'd do that for weeks or more at a time exclusively, perhaps a month or a few of them back in the N64 days when you'd get one damn fine game every few months I'd want.


----------



## silverspoon (Feb 7, 2008)

.


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't have a girlfriend, but I find it much easier to boot up some random game on my DS than on my consoles. I'm mostly stuck infront of my computer listening to music and browsing random webpages n working.


----------



## Neko (Feb 7, 2008)

I only play DS if I really want to. (other things boring)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I spent most time with my friends , or with my 360 + PC.


----------



## martin88 (Feb 7, 2008)

I mostly play my Xbox 360, but when I don't feel like going down to the basement, I'll boot up some games on my PC like Manhunt or SimCopter.

I don't play my DS Phat that much, maybe a little Mario Kart or NSMB once in a while.


----------



## shurf (Feb 7, 2008)

DS is definitely much more convenient for me as well. Especially since most people I know have a DS and we always do download play battles. Playing on PS2 or Wii is almost as accessible though. It takes a little longer to set everything up, but its much more enjoyable playing multiplayer console games than playing multiplayer DS games.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 7, 2008)

I mostly use the DS. And I really can't explain it. If I use the PS2 it's always on a Sunday afternoon, or if I'm the only person in the house and I've got the space to set it up in the living room. I even sit in the same place while playing, it'd take just as long to plug the PS2 in as finding the DS does. Really weird.


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 7, 2008)

I own many consoles and portables but the DS gets most of my attention.  I even bought one for my Gal.  She loves the damn thing.  Which is funny because she refuses to touch any other game system.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2008)

Same sort of thing as Vampire Hunter D, sometimes forced (i.e. I am out of the country or just somewhere else in it) and sometimes through choice (same reasons a Vampire Hunter D really).

I tend to keep myself behind the times games wise for the most part (money reasons: year old games are still good or even better and do not cost much at all): I built myself a nice PC coming up on a year ago (funnily enough it still does the latest and greatest at decent settings) but as my DS handles DS, GBA, homebrew (I really like homebrew stuff) and emulation of most things to an acceptable level (I started out with emulators in a far worse state than they are today and most things are playable).

Anyhow my DS is normally with me (I stick it in my bag and have a couple of spare batteries and a USB charger in there) and courtesy of the flashcards I have it gets a good bit of use as I can always find something to play (even if it is normally tetris).


----------



## usmagen (Feb 8, 2008)

ive been playing with my DS for over a year now not by choice but because it is the only thing that i have ATM. but its been working good for me since my daughter came and im able to play games and still be with her at night time.


----------



## taggart6 (Feb 8, 2008)

I play on my DS when I fly/travel for work.  Other wise I play it for 1-2 hours before I go to bed if I currently don't have a good book to read.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 9, 2008)

I've started focusing on portable gaming since I've started being so busy lately.
All I do is go places for studies or do homework so its hard to find some dedicated time for playing console games.
I can't play though since my DS is broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## mkoo (Feb 9, 2008)

I only play DS games  too.
I'm not into (not portable) console gaming and my PC is too old to run new games. Neither I like them. I hate 3D games A proper game should be Isometric!
I also don't like most of PS3 and X360 titles especially FPS games.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Feb 9, 2008)

I play on my DS most of my time, college takes up most of my other time. Usually I play right before I sleep for about 20-30 minutes T_T I miss gaming on consoles for hours.


----------



## anime_junkie (Feb 10, 2008)

I pretty much only play on my PSP and DS. I love portable gaming, I grew up on it. I do play games on my PC, though, and I break out the PS2 sometimes, but I love my handhelds.


----------



## Issac (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh well, At the moment, mostly DS.
BUT For my regular fix of Chrono Trigger and SD3, I play my SNES, and some wii-games as well... that's about it.

University takes a lot of time, so in between lectures and sometimes during lectures, there's nothing better than a ds


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 10, 2008)

More of that DS favoritism at play I guess, but I found that Meijer is selling Geometry Wars DS for $10 off ($20) and I grabbed it.  I had more fun doing it on there in burst plays and got better scores too over the Wii version I have.  It makes me more want to play it too, perhaps it's just the design of it I guess.


----------



## Son of Science (Feb 10, 2008)

I do.  For many reasons:

1.  Only games i can afford (you can't beat free.99!)

2.  Big brother hogs the PS3 (Oblivion and Assassins Creed are the only good games we have anyways)

3.  The DS kinda pwns.

Edit: 4.  I'm addicted to Animal Crossing Wild World.


----------



## mojoex (Feb 12, 2008)

@ JohnDrake, nice to see a fellow welsh person in here

as with some other people in here, i have a 360 and 2 PC's, one is mine, the other is families. a year ago my 360 saw a lot of action, my pc very little. these days im on the pc constantly, but i never touch the 360 anymore. thinking of selling it for a PS3.
in the past, a ds or wii never appealed to me. but i had a trip down memory lane to the good old game boy classic era, and the gameboy colour era with pokemon yellow and that of the likes. i missed handheld gaming, and plunged for a ds.
dont get me wrong its been played.. just not as much as it deserves to be. i seem to get kinda.. bored? when playing it. the game thats seen the most action so far is tetris. i get addicted to that last thing at night while in bed. i mainly play with my sister on mario kart, or just a quick tetris game when im bored of the pc and xbox. nothing more.


----------



## golden (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> Actually I sold my ds lite and bought ps3 few months ago.


Ouch. Man, hope you don't regret that because I would be crying if I ever did that.


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 12, 2008)

Actually I wouldn't mind trading my DS Phat up for a PS3.

Then it hits me that there are more quality titles coming out for the DS.  So I just keep my DS Phat.  I've owned my DS Phat since launch date back in September 2004.  It plays beautifully.

I may consider changing the shell though cause the dull silver is so 1999.


----------



## superkrm (Feb 15, 2008)

99% of the time im playing games on my ds and i take it everywhere i go.

Ill probably get a psp slim and that will probably following me everywhere to since im actually seeing games i want to play now and its easier to hack.


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep yep, DS only for me. The last console I was into was the Dreamcast.


----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2008)

DS only here as well, unfortunately. And occasionally some party games / minigame collections on the Wii. Something I can pick up and play for a few minutes and then put down. It's all upside down for me: I play long games on the DS, adventures, RPGs and strategies, and only play minigames on the Wii and PC. Just the way my free time is scattered across the day, I guess.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Feb 16, 2008)

DS and Xbox 360 mainly.
And sometimes a game of Warcraft III on the pc, although I mainly use my pc for MSN and photoshopping.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 18, 2008)

Lulz, DS is the only console I got....


----------



## dreadyz (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm a big fan of First Person Shooters & Racing Simulations, so I will never give up PC gaming. My girlfriend and I got a Wii several months ago and we have loads of fun with it, but I have spent many more hours on the DS than anything else because of it's portability.


----------



## 754boy (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(herbanassault @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> Yep yep, DS only for me. The last console I was into was the Dreamcast.



Same here, until I got my 360. Now I'm heavy into that. But I carry my DS with me everywhere, including work. Never know when a round of boredome will pop up and the DS will save me from it


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 18, 2008)

Not me. I have a PSP, N-Gage, GBM, PS3 (with PSX and PS2 bc). So no, I don't play DS only = )


----------

